# Cute Joke:



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A Husband Is At Home Watching A 
Football Game When His Wife Interrupts, 

Honey, 
Could You Fix The Light In The Hallway? 
It's Been Flickering For Weeks Now. 

He Looks At Her And Says Angrily, 
Fix The Lights Now? 
Does It Look Like I Have 
Ge Written On My Forehead? 
I Don't Think So. 

Fine, 

Then The Wife Asks, 
Well Then, Could You Fix The Fridge Door? 
It Won't Close Right 

To Which He Replied, 
Fix The Fridge Door? 
Does It Look Like I Have Westinghouse 
Written On My Forehead? 
I Don't Think So 

Fine, She Says 
Then You Could At Least Fix The Steps 
To The Front Door? 
They Are About To Break 

I'm Not A Carpenter And I Don't 
Want To Fix Steps. 
He Says, Does It Look Like I Have 
Ace Hardware Written On My Forehead? 
I Don't Think So 
I've Had Enough Of You. 
I'm Going To The Bar!!!! 

So He Goes To The Bar And Drinks For A 
Couple Of Hours.................................. 

He Starts To Feel Guilty About How 
He Treated His Wife, And Decides 
To Go Home 

As He Walks Into The House He Notices 
That The Steps Are Already Fixed. 

As He Enters The House, He Sees The 
Hall Light Is Working. 

As He Goes To Get A Beer, He Notices 
The Fridge Door Is Fixed. 

Honey, He Asks, How'd All This Get Fixed? 
She Said, Well, When You Left I Sat 
Outside And Cried. 

Just Then A Nice Young Man Asked Me 
What Was Wrong, And I Told Him. 

He Offered To Do All The Repairs, And 
All I Had To Do Was Either 
Go To Bed With Him Or Bake A Cake. 

He Said, 
So What Kind Of Cake Did You Bake? 

She Replied, 
Hellooooo. 
Do You See Betty Crocker Written 
On My Forehead? 
I Don't Think So!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Is the moral of the story if they can't get it at home, they will get it from somewhere else?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the moral not to become a brand name freak?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The moral of this story is: I'm a pretty good handyman. What street does that lady live on?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

*snicker, snicker*


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

1722 sanders Rd LOL......


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a list for ya...when can ya come?????


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Does it look like I have "American Airlines" written on my forehead?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

slimy said:


> Does it look like I have "American Airlines" written on my forehead?


LOL!!! I've never seen a a thread evolve a punchline better than this one!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! I'd better keep my mouth shut. The things I SEE on your forehead slimy...oh my! hehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Slimy is a stinker!! LOL


----------

